# how to make a dropping pan or tray



## magic_girl (Jan 20, 2008)

hi i use wire cages for my rabbits they stay outside in a shed i have some flat sheet's of metal i would like to make a dropping pan or tray for my cage's is there a site on here or a web page that will show me how to make on.if you can help me out thank you verry much!!


----------



## gentle giants (Jan 20, 2008)

Well, I don't know about making one. I don't like using metal trays anyway, they rust out so quickly. Then you jsut have to make or buy another one in a few months. Depending on the size of your cage, you can probably buy a plastic one for $20 or less. Here is one place you can get them: http://www.kwcages.com/KWCage/00047.html

There are links to other rabbit supply companies here: http://www.lbtools.com/about?pageid=2&catstart=0&prodstart=0rabbit+equipment Scroll down to the bottom for the list.


----------



## magic_girl (Jan 20, 2008)

just got done makeing a dropping pan on my own with no help can you tell me what you thank of it.


----------



## polly (Jan 20, 2008)

They look OK the only thing i'm not sure about is the edge. is it sharp? cause if so then will your rabbits hurt themselves if they catch it?

i generally by the plastic corner ones or buy a cat litter tray and cut a bit out for them to go through ( i get fine sandpaper and make the edges smooth)


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jan 20, 2008)

My concern are the edges..

I can't tell if they look bunny safe..? I use the plastic ones as well.


----------



## magic_girl (Jan 20, 2008)

the dropping pan will go under my cage i have wire cage's outside in a shed were i keep my rabbit's i still need to fix the sharp edge.thank's for telling me what you thank about it.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jan 22, 2008)

Around here, you can go into any dollar store and find alluminum pan trays. I guess they sort of apply to what you have, except the edges are nice and cuvry.. and they cost $1.


----------

